# Stone country childrens (baby nawarran)



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

I've been finding a few of these lately. I'm not a huge fan of pythons but how good do they look!?!

I'm still waiting on my new camera to arrive from ebay land, so we'll just have to put up with the dodgy 2mp camera phone pics under the light of my torch. I'm suprised the pictures turned out as good as they did.

This fella was from last night.

















and one from thursday night.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2011)

Wow, great sheen off the scales there. Do they look much different during the day?


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Wow, great sheen off the scales there. Do they look much different during the day?


 Yeah completely different.

This is a 10am picture of one that made me look a fool last year.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2011)

Is that the oenpelli that wasn't 
So, the "ghostly" blue/grey colour at night, do you reckon it's similar to the colour change/fade that _oenpelliensis_ & _carinata_ do at night time (disregarding them both being _morelia _& the subject above is an ant)?


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Is that the oenpelli that wasn't
> So, the "ghostly" blue/grey colour at night, do you reckon it's similar to the colour change/fade that _oenpelliensis_ & _carinata_ do at night time (disregarding them both being _morelia _& the subject above is an ant)?


 Yes that's the mongrel thing from december last year!

The colour change, as far as i can tell, is exactly the same as those two. It's not that uncommon in childrens, the Katherine childrens are known to change colour depending on light. I'm sure other localities do too.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2011)

Cool, interesting too, hadn't heard of ants doing the night time fade before. 
Looking forward to some sharper pics when you get your camera.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 2, 2011)

Interesting stuff Gordo. I believe that many snakes can change their shading between night & day, I reckon even carpets can do it to some degree.

Jamie


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Interesting stuff Gordo. I believe that many snakes can change their shading between night & day, I reckon even carpets can do it to some degree.
> 
> Jamie



Yeah i've seen it in carpets before. Only in one particular case though.


----------

